# 00562 & 00779 Fault code on FIS Cluster



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi guys, new to the whole VAG-COM thing.
I have a Euro Sport CLuster that bought off ebay, when I hook it up to VAG-COM, we got the following fault codes:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266)
30-00 - Open or Short to B+
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17)
30-10 - Open or Short to B+ - Intermittent
Yet when a diagnostic with my existing NA cluster, we got "No fault code found."
I can only pressume that there is a fault on my Euro Cluster. Any ideas/thoughts? Is it possible, that maybe the Euro cluster is looking at diff PIN#s and it's just a matter or some re-wiring?
edit : BTW, have a 2000 GTI VR6 with IMMO 2.
Here's the info in the Euro Cluster:
Control Module Part Number: 1J5 920 845 A 
Component and/or Version: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V01
Here's the one for my stock cluster:
Controller: 1J0 920 820 D 
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V20 



_Modified by VR6 Kid at 3:55 PM 5-15-2005_


----------



## tdi28 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: 00562 & 00779 Fault code on FIS Cluster (VR6 Kid)*

Because your FIS is immo2 and you can’t recode this cluster for fixed interval without sensor, you will need to install oil pan with sensor to fix DTC and to skip warning on the FIS. Does it display outside temp or not?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 00562 & 00779 Fault code on FIS Cluster (tdi28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdi28* »_....you can’t recode this cluster for fixed interval without sensor...

Sure?!

_Quote »_xxx?x - Service intervals
0 - mini-service intervals without oil level/temperature sensor
1 - flexible service intervals with oil level/temperature sensor
2 - fixed service intervals with oil level/temperature sensor
3 - without service intervals (USA/Canada)


_Quote, originally posted by *tdi28* »_Does it display outside temp or not?

Somewhere in between VAG changed the outside temp sensors... this "might" be the problem.


----------



## tdi28 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: 00562 & 00779 Fault code on FIS Cluster (Theresias)*

Sebastian, VAG had FIS with 845 as clusters specific for cars with sensor or without (in ETKA is warning regarding ordering this part according to VIN and equipment), later when clusters 846 -immo3 where introduced then recoding was possible for fixed interval without sensor. VAG changed the sensor and plug design , its still the same part with different connector. What is the coding in your original cluster and FIS?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Strange, I double checked the sensor coding with 4 clusters...
1J0 920 825 A - works fine aceppts both codings
1J0 920 845 A - works fine aceppts both codings
1J0 920 826 A - works fine aceppts both codings
1J5 920 846 A - works fine aceppts both codings
All 4 clusters behave the same way, when coding to "no-sensor" the 00562 goes away.


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: 00562 & 00779 Fault code on FIS Cluster (Theresias)*

OK, so I just need to recode the service interval and change it to "3 - without service intervals (USA/Canada)" and this should alleviate the problem?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 00562 & 00779 Fault code on FIS Cluster (VR6 Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Kid* »_OK, so I just need to recode the service interval and change it to "3 - without service intervals (USA/Canada)" and this should alleviate the problem?

At least, you should try it that way and post the result please!


----------

